# Greyscaling Images For Direct-To-Garment Printing Or Screen Printing



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

In the last few weeks I have run across a number of people in the form that have had trouble grey scaling for DTG and screen printing purposes. The process is quite simple and will ensure pure black with no CMY.
1. Open your image in Photoshop. 
2. Fill Foreground color box with 100% K
3. Fill Background color box with 0%C, 0%M, 0%Y, 0%K
4. Go to IMAGE>MODE and convert your image to GRAYSCALE – DISCARD COLOR> Click OK
5. Go to IMAGE>MODE and convert your image to CMYK
6. Go to IMAGE>ADJUSTMENTS>GRADIENT MAP
7. Choose the default GRADIENT MAP for GRAYSCALE MAPPING
8. Hover over your image and check that there is only black. You are now ready to rip your film or DTG file. For beginner screen printers try outputting your film at 42 LPI. This is an easy line screen to capture in your screen exposure and your detail will be pretty good. 
9. Be amazed at you new grayscale image!
Photoshop knowledge makes printing what you need easy!


----------



## zeta144 (Mar 20, 2011)

If i print grayscalling, i always be red,. why ?
i'm use viper dtg print


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

zeta144 said:


> If i print grayscalling, i always be red,. why ?
> i'm use viper dtg print


 If you have followed the instructions using Photoshop, you will have removed all of the CMY from your design. Once a file is properly greyscaled it containd only K. You can verify this by using your color tools in PSD.


----------

